# Reißverschluss festgefressen



## JaSon78 (4. November 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

bei meinem Rucksack hat sich der Metall-Reißverschluss festgefressen.
Denke zu feucht geworden und dann haben sich Ablagerungen gebildet.
Spüli, Öl, brutale Gewalt und Co. haben nicht geholfen.
Der sitzt bombenfest...

Ist hier einer (Chemiker?!) der den Durchblick und einen Tipp hat, wie ich den Reißverschluss wiederbeleben kann?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## PhatBiker (5. November 2012)

Lösung 1  

Lösung 2 

eine dritte hab ich nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> eine dritte hab ich nicht !!



Na wie wärst mit WD40 - Das Zeug entfernt den Rost ganz gut.


----------



## thomas79 (5. November 2012)

habs immer mit regelmäßigen Einweichen in WD40 und ausgiebigen Rütteln hinbekommen, hat aber ein paar Tage gedauert.


----------



## norman68 (5. November 2012)

Bei mir hat da immer Ballistol geholfen


----------



## guckmalhierher (5. November 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat da immer Ballistol geholfen



Irgendwie erinnert mich der Name an Scholodadenriegel ...


----------



## Cyclingtobi (5. November 2012)

Ich glaube mal einen alten Hausfrauentrick mitbekommen zuhaben (danke OMA) einfach mal mit einem Bleistift den Reisverschluss "anmalen" "einbleien" wie auch immer probiers aus!


----------



## Al_Borland (7. November 2012)

Das Graphit im Stift hilft natürlich auch.
Vaseline tut's ebenso.


----------

